#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   starke Schmerzen nach Impl Cage in HWS >

## Mariechen

ich wurde am 14. Februar an der HWS operiert und es wurde ein Peek Cage auf HWS 4/5 eingesetzt. in 2001 wurde die gleiche OP in HWS 5/6 gemacht. Damals ging es mir blendend nach der OP und ich abe eine wichtige schriftliche Prüfung mit den Fäden im Hals erfolgreich absolviert.
Jetzt ist alles ganz anders.
Die Vorbeschwerden waren im Großen und Ganzen wie vor 10 Jahren. Schmerzen bis in die Hand. Übelkeit vor Schmerzen. Kopf ging nicht mehr bewegen vor Schmerzen. 
In den Jahren 2005 und 2008 hatte ich Verkehrsunfälle mit Schleudertrauma. Der Besuch beim Neurochirurgen ergab nichts auffälliges. 
2 Tagen nach der OP gingen die Beschwerden wieder los.    :Cry: Genauer gesagt nach Absetzen der starken Schmerzmittel. Der Neurochirurg hat Kontrollröntgen gemacht und mir immer wieder gesagt, dass der Cage super sitzt. Die Schmerzen blieben, ließen sich ertragen mit Jurnista 8 mg 1-0-1. Das gelang nach vielen Versuchen mit Fentanyl Pflastern und  Muskelrelaxantien wie Musariel und Ortoton.Kopf nach hinten in den Nacken legen ist furchtbar  :Sad: 
Jetzt ist der Neurochirurg ziemlich unsicher und hat mich zur stationären Schmerz-therapie angemeldet mit einem chronischen Schmerzsyndrom. 
Im letzten MRT ist der Röntgenarzt etwas zurückgerudert. Hier der aktuelle MRT Befund ( Den vorbefund bei einer anderen Praxis gemacht habe ich ja schon gepostet: 
Im Vergleich mit der Voruntersuchung findet sich eine etwas zunehmende Signalateration der Wirbelkörpermarkräume, angrenzend an die Interponate. Hier liegt möglicherweise eine aktivierte Osteochondrose vor. Das Bild einer Spondylitis besteht nicht. Kein Nachweis einer intraspinalen Abszedierung oder einer pathologischen Kontrastmittelaufnahme des Myelons. Wie bei der Voruntersuchung ist im Segment HWK 3/4 eine breitbasige Bandsxheibenvorwölbung mit rechtsbetonter neuroforaminaler Einengung nachweisbar. Eine geringe Wurzelbeteiligung C4 rechts ist gegeben. Diesbezüglich jedoch keine Progression. Gegebenenfalls könnte durch eine Funktionsaufnahme eine pathologische Mobilität der operierten Segmente untersucht werden. 
Meien Hausärztin war der Meinung, dass die Funktionsaufnahme unbedingt gemacht werden soll. Ebenso die Anästhesisten von der Schmerztherapi bei der ich mich ambulant vorgestellt habe.  
Jetzt Ergebnis des Radiologen zu den Funktionsaufnahmen den Funktionsaufnahmen: 
Zustand nach intracorpoporale Distraktionsspondylodese mit Bandschei´benprothesen-Implantation, älter C 5/6 und neu C 4/5. Geringfügige Retrospondyloisthesis C4/5 um ca. 1 bis 1,5 mm sagittalflektorisch unverändert bleibend und sowie reklinatorisch fast 5 mm und inklinatorisch ca 1 mm große dorsale Stufe C 3/4 mit instabiler Retro-spondyloisthesis bei Chondrosis intervertebralis. :Angry:  
Im Klartext da besteht ein Wirbelgleiten und der Neurochirurg erklärt mir nur , dass das Implantat super sitzt.  :Huh?:   
Hat irgendjemand eine kluge Idee oder einen guten Arzt der mir weiterhelfen kann?  Bin fix und fertig und schlafe seit Monaten nicht mehr richtig. :Cry:  
Gruß Mariechen

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Marie 
Den Befund habe ich gerade in deinem andernen Beitrag übersetzt. 
Ich rate dir zu der Schmerztherapie, sie ist wichtig. Und die Funktionsaufnahme kann auch nur gut sein. Du solltest aber darauf gefasst sein, dass dir dabei schwindlig werden könnte. Lass dich also sicherheitshalber von jemandem abholden. 
Warst du bisher nur bei dem Neurochirurgen in Behandlung? Dann kann eine Zweitmeinung von einem Unfallchirurgen nicht verkehrt sein. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Mariechen

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.
Ich gehe am Donnerstag zu einem Schmerztherapeuten. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass der Neurochirurg von der mit ihm zusammen arbeitenden Radiologischen Praxis Gefälligkeitsbefunde bekommt. Deswegen bin ich wegen der Funktionsaufnahme in eine andere Praxis gegangen. Ich melde mich wenn ich mehr weis. Du hast mir ja enorm geholfen. 
Gruß Mariechen

----------

